# Windows 7 + Outlook 2007 Recover deleted items



## pcemail.support (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been searching for an answer for this for hours and have not been able to find one. At the company that I work for I have the ability to give myself access to user's mailboxes and can then recover deleted items from the retention for them. I am able to do this fine on a Windows XP PC with outlook 07. However, on Windows 7 with outlook 07 myself and several other of our IT staff have been unable to figure out how to get this to work. :4-dontkno

Steps I take.
1. Added the Registry entry DumpsterAlwaysOn (value 1) to \HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Exchange\Client\Options
2. Gave myself access to user's account.
3. Open user's account under my outlook profile.
4. Select the folder that I am trying to recover data from. I then go to the tools menu but the Recover Deleted Items option is grayed out.

In XP the above steps work for me. In Windows 7 the only way I have been able to do it is by creating a new profile for the user on my PC.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When adding the Registry item did you click decimal in the base area? If yes and you don't have an inordinate number of users, new profiles might be the easiest solution.


----------

